# La Linea to Rent Out??



## Nicbec (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi

After the reply to my last post, thanks Andy, I'm looking for someplace to rent in La Linea, I know it's been advertised as a "Dump" lol, but it will do to start with.

So if anyone has something to rent out then get in touch. Will be there in around two weeks, depending on the state of flights which will fingers crossed be back to normal by then 

Kind regards

Nicola


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

I know someone who lives in La Linea that might be able to help, can you send me a PM or email


----------



## Nicbec (Apr 17, 2010)

*Hello!!*



ShinyAndy said:


> I know someone who lives in La Linea that might be able to help, can you send me a PM or email


Hi

I'm on nicbec at bt internet dot com

Cheers and thanks for the help


----------

